# Firefield Nightvision Monocular - $99



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

For those that do not yet have any night vision.  I took a look at on-line reviews in addition to those at Cabelas and came away with the bottom line that this is unit is definitely worth the money.

Firefield Nightvision Monocular : Cabela's


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Reviews looked good. I have one coming to me also. I like the fact it uses a readily available battery (2-AA) 
Thanks for sharing the info RedLion


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Reviews looked good. I have one coming to me also. I like the fact it uses a readily available battery (2-AA)
> Thanks for sharing the info RedLion


No problem.


----------



## TomBrands (Feb 9, 2017)

Those look pretty sweet. I wonder how necessary they'll be though, considering swat teams use flashbangs. I might wait until technology advances first.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the heads-up Redlion. I just ordered one!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just got mine, the first time I tried it in the basement, it would not shut off. 
I finally pulled the batteries. The second and third times it shut down properly. 
Who knows????? From the little I used it in the basement, it works. 
Will write about it tomorrow.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2016)

Now you can turn the lights off in your house and pretend you're on the swat team!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Leonardo, will preparation have make you go away?:vs_smirk:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just remember, . . . if you use it, . . . the instant you hit the illuminator, . . . anyone else around who is also using night vision devices, . . . will absolutely know YOU have the capability.

For surveillance, . . . NEVER hit the illuminator, . . . if there is any possibility of you being compromised.

THAT is the reason I'm saving my pennies for a thermal scope. Cannot be detected, . . . you can, . . . but it cannot be picked up.

But other than that, . . . looks like a cool little rig, . . . probably on a good moonlit night, . . . or with some serious background lighting, . . . be able to pick up a human at 75 yards.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Leonardo, will preparation have make you go away?:vs_smirk:


:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Excellent! Made my night, just ordered one! Thanks!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks like we have yet another left wing whack-a-doodle troll stalking us again.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Nah, he doesn't really stalk. He's more the fart in church and giggle about it kind of guy.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, I played with the nightvision last night. I does what it says it does. I live close to Tucson 
where outdoor lighting is kept to a minimum for the sake of the telescopes on the mountains. 
I was able to see some horses out in a neighbors pasture without the illuminator. At fairly 
close range with the illuminator turned on, I could distinctly see individual small branches in 
the trees. When I tried to turn it off, it did not turn off and I had to pull the batteries. I may 
have to return for replacement or warranty work.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Leonard said:


> Now you can turn the lights off in your house and pretend you're on the swat team!


What a juvenile response, well, to be expected from one.

Hey, who is the avatar of, your dad or grand dad?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paraquack 

Did you try holding down the off for 10-15 seconds?


----------



## JohnMorrow (Feb 11, 2017)

Looks pretty decent for 100 bucks. Seems like you can't go wrong there. Might have to grab one whilst they are still only $99.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am holding out for a couple more comments from you guys who ordered. Let me know when you guys get them and do a review/comments.

Thanks.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

WTF, for $100 it's better than what I currently have..... nothin'!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> paraquack
> 
> Did you try holding down the off for 10-15 seconds?


Not necessary according to the manual, but I know some electronic require long hold. So yes I tried it. I'm not sure exactly what's going on. The little and I do mean little green "light" by the buttons goes out, but the unit "appears" to still operate. I just had a thought to check out later. I might be seeing a slow drop out of the light intensifying electronics and misinterpreting it as remaining on. I'll check tonight and report.

So far it works pretty decently. Wish I had an idea of battery life.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Para, the reason it is stays lit up is due to the caps holding a charge and little draw by the MCP from them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If I didn't have NVD now, for the price I would have gone for one.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So I sitting out on the patio a few minutes ago and heard some coyotes pretty close. Here is AZ sounds really travels and it sounded like they were in the field next door. Couldn't resist and grabbed the nite vision. It wasn't until they yelped again that I found them. They were about 100-150 yards away in a roadway. They had gotten something for dinner. I guess they were calling in the rest of clan because seconds later a big one came in and they all headed away from me. Considering I had no moon, I was pretty impressed. Oh, I checked out the nite sky, OMG are there a lot of stars out that we don't normally see. Oh, SOCOM, it makes sense that the caps take a while to discharge. I kept using it after turning it off and it did quite nicely for another 30 seconds or so.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Any body still want one of these?
pm me.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If you live in an apartment complex I'm not sure how well night vision would help you maintain surveillance for property security but in more open areas night vision would really help you identify a potential threat approaching the property.

Plus watching the animals at night is really cool. For $99 you're not going to get much detail but it's probably enough to let you identify a threat long before they see you.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

paraquack said:


> From the little I used it in the basement, it works.


You have a basement... Quack, this is Arizona...



paraquack said:


> They had gotten something for dinner. I guess they were calling in the rest of clan because seconds later a big one came in and they all headed away from me.


Road Kill, they don't catch many rabbits, if not for house cats they would starve.

*Rancher*


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry azrancher, my wife let me use the smallest of the bedrooms as my storeroom, 
hence my reference to it as the basement, even she calls it the basement.

I have a horse farm 300 feet to the west. They have a rooster I wish would become a victim. 
BTW, how deep you plant horses??


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Price up to 129.00 now


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

paraquack said:


> BTW, how deep you plant horses??


The last one I planted didn't grow, so I must have done something wrong.









Whoops...

*Rancher*


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Taking a dirt nap?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Taking a dirt nap?


Oh to answer your question, that one went down about 10 feet. I just bought a Cat with an extenda hoe, digs down 15+ feet, if you piss me off, they will never find you...

*Rancher*


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Isn't the desert wonderful that way. We had a woman who was missing (completely accidental) 
for 2 years before the found her remains down here. I figure the local coyotes and havalinas 
will take care of any bodies after the SHTF. For me, it's only 482 feet and I am in an area that
will never be built up. Reminds me of looking at the scenery from the Cisco Kid when I was a kid.

So have you thought about putting in a fallout shelter? I mean 15 foot reach down is nice. I've been 
checking out some of the nice concrete culverts under the road a stone's throw from me. Doubt if 
I could utilize it without a backhoe to back fill the ends. But my plan right now is to utilize the concrete
block walls around my house to build an expedient shelter inside the house.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I have one. For what they are, they work pretty good. Keep in mind that the UV light that it uses IS in the visual range, i.e. if you turn it on, you will have a red spot glowing to mark exactly where your head is... additionally, it will be like shining a flashlight to any opfor with NV gear of any kind. 

In an adversarial situation, you need to leave that IR light OFF. 

For hunting or general hiking/camping, it's fine.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

paraquack said:


> So have you thought about putting in a fallout shelter?


Huh, a fallout *WHAT*? I have no idea what you are talking about. :wink:

*Rancher*


----------

